
Chinese AI system turns drawings into realistic human faces - flowerlad
https://www.scmp.com/abacus/tech/article/3089833/chinese-ai-system-uses-deepfake-technology-turn-drawings-realistic
======
flowerlad
This could be very useful for police sketch artists.

